

A Reconfigurable Fabric for Accelerating Large-Scale Datacenter Services [pdf] - cek
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/212001/Catapult_ISCA_2014.pdf

======
gshrikant
This looks really interesting from a quick skim. Also, it appears that their
initial prototypes were built using Xilinx's Virtex FPGAs but the final model
was built on Altera's Stratix V D5. I wonder what prompted the change -
speed/power/amount of available logic? They seemed not to explain the switch
in the paper (or if they did, it escaped my notice).

~~~
nelsonje
I asked some of the authors about this---it sounded like the primary reason
was that, in the FPGAs they were considering, the Altera PCIe endpoint was
much better behaved than the Xilinx one (due to excessive link training time,
IIRC).

